
Show HN: Database of top domains on Reddit - qwerty2020
http://www.find-me.co/domains
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
I sorted domains by upvotes descending and got pages only consisting of
i.redd.it and i.imgur.com entries. Don’t understand why results are not
grouped by domain.

~~~
qwerty2020
thought people would find it interesting to view subreddit-level detail.
swapped it to shown domain grain for now

